# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna 't Veentje (IJhorst)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna 't Veentje
Heerenweg 18 A
IJhorst (OV)

Bezoek de website van Sauna 't Veentje

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna 't Veentje (IJhorst).*

----------

